# Royal Jelly anyone?



## cjpalaska

So I have read that royal jelly supplements (made from bees) actually help improve egg quality especially for those of us not so young anymore.... 

Has anyone here tried this????


----------



## 40yearoldmum

Yes Im on it now I take 2000mg a day along with CoQ10, L'arginine spirulina and Maca.
That should do it!!
Ive been on it since 1st Jan so we shall see, my spots have calmed down and I am not getting dizzy spells when hungry. FWIW Im improved and have more energy, I am going to invest 4 months into these supplements.
Bex


----------



## Sweet_Alida

No haven't heard of this before,but I'm going to talk with my OB about them! thanks for the info.


----------



## peacebaby

yes, i've been taking it for a few months now, for general health and have read and been told by a reliable naturopath that it helps with fertility as well. it is the most complete source of vitamins and nutrients. both my OH and I feel much more energetic since we started it. 

scientific research has shown that fresh royal jelly is best. you can try sourcing it from a local beekeeper/honey producer.

i get mine online from apitherapy.biz - a family run business in the UK - a bit pricey but excellent stuff!


----------



## seoj

I've recently been reading up on how I can improve the quality of my eggs... I'm currently in the TWW, but want to be proactive for next cycle (if needed). I'm prescribed Clomid though... 

Does anyone know if it's OK to take these supplements while taking Clomid??? 

Royal Jelly
CoQ10
L'arginine 
Maca

I've read that combining these daily can help make your eggs healthier. I've looked up what I can and don't see any drug interactions that say it's not OK with Clomid... 

??? Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## inkdchick

just to let you know girls i had a spoonful of Organic royal jelly and Honey bees wax this cycle up until the day after ov and i had for the first time ov bleed and a very strong ov and now i am 6 days away from af and have some brilliant signs and i hope that they are all pointing towards my bfp this month as this is my 37th cycle and enough is enough but yes it does help with the qulaity of your eggs.
Seoj i would either call your provider of clomid or google the clomid website or forum t find out if taking other supplements are ok as you dont want to weaken the clomid in anyway.
Good Luck xx


----------



## seoj

I just ordered some Royal Jelly in Honey!!!! Can't hurt to try- I found another forum while googling (hehe) and saw some great responses about how many woman feel pregnant after only 1-2 cycles after taking it when they were trying for a LONG time prior (even natural cycles after IUI or IVF)... 

Worth a shot! Best of luck to all you lovely ladies ;) 

Here is the link a member posted and I ordered the same! She got her BFP- so bring it!

https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store...onal-_-OrderConfirmation-_-NoOffer&id=RJ-1034


----------



## inkdchick

vitaminshoppe is where i purchased mine from but it takes a while to get to you so hope you not in a hurry hun, but it is good xx


----------



## lisa2103

i m also taking rj/bp for 3 months, before my next ivf.
i m also taking dhea 25 mg twice 
i have low amh , and poor eggs.


----------



## Macwooly

I've not taken royal jelly but order some and waiting for my AF and CD1 to start it.

Is 2000mg daily the recommended amount? And is it only to be taken from CD1 to ovulation?


----------



## luvmydoggies

cjpalaska said:


> So I have read that royal jelly supplements (made from bees) actually help improve egg quality especially for those of us not so young anymore....
> 
> Has anyone here tried this????

I am taking organic royal Jelly with bee pollen in honey. (from Y.S. an organic bee farm) I got mine from the vitamin shoppe, just like some of the other ladies have said.
My dh is also taking it b/c he has low motility/morphology, i guess it is supposed to help with that also.
This is our first month taking it.
GL and babydust to you!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Am thinking of getting the royal jelly and honey beeswax too,wen do u take them and how much ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Charisse28

I am taking Femaprin and YS organic Royal Jelly also, I hope it works.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Desperado167 said:


> Am thinking of getting the royal jelly and honey beeswax too,wen do u take them and how much ,:hugs::hugs:

I take 2 teaspoons a day. Between meals. I eat breakfast at 8:00 a.m. then take the first teaspoon at 10:00 a.m. (for example) then eat lunch around 1:00p.m. then take the second teaspoon at 3:00 p.m. That's how I do it anyway. I really do like it and I hope it will work. It's a bit pricey, but compared to fertility treatments it's totally worth the money.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## StranjeGirl

I have taken it while ttc. I would take it all month long and I stopped when I got a positive hpt. As for if it works, not sure but I have read good things. I am still to early to know if this baby will stick or not, so not sure about the quality of this egg. I really do believe we have some control over egg quality. I have read that if our eggs dna is damaged there is nothing we can do, but they mature over a 3 month process and certain things can help them mature properly and hence help them be good quality eggs. I have also heard green tea and wheat grass are good for egg quality!


----------



## luvmydoggies

StranjeGirl said:


> I have taken it while ttc. I would take it all month long and I stopped when I got a positive hpt. As for if it works, not sure but I have read good things. I am still to early to know if this baby will stick or not, so not sure about the quality of this egg. I really do believe we have some control over egg quality. I have read that if our eggs dna is damaged there is nothing we can do, but they mature over a 3 month process and certain things can help them mature properly and hence help them be good quality eggs. I have also heard green tea and wheat grass are good for egg quality!

Hi StranjeGirl- How long were you taking the royal jelly before you got a bfp? If you don't mind me asking. Congratulations! on your bfp.:baby:


----------



## CeeDee

I've been taking it for a few months, now for good health and egg quality. I haven't started TTC, but I'm hoping it helps.


----------



## inkdchick

i take YS Fresh Royal Jelly with honey bee pollen every morning and every night, we have just been over to the USA to collect more of it as we get it from VitaminShoppe online but we had to pay 50 pound to custom & excise when it came into the UK so we saved 90 pound collecting it with the exchange rate, but wont be going again for a long while so will have to pay the charge again in 3 months but it is so worth it for my health and eggs and hubbys spermies too


----------



## jeniwi

Oh like the idea of being able to postively impact egg quality. Royal Jelly, Green Tea and Wheat Germ will be on my shopping list :happydance:


----------

